# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Afscheiding

## Annie28

Sinds een aantal dagen heb ik heel erg jeuk aan mijn vagina, er komt ook een gelige vrij dikke afscheiding vanaf. Ik heb deze week 1x onbeschermde seks gehad met mijn vriend, ik ben zijn eerste partner waar hij seks mee heeft gehad. Wie kan mij helpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

hmm, dat gele dikke afscheiding, en die jeuk aan je vagina, lijkt toch op een soort van vaginale schimmelinfectie, de symptomen daarvan zijn idd jeuk aan de vagina en een ongewone afscheiding, 
ik zou contact met je huisarts nemen, die kan je verder helpen, en je duidelijkheid geven over wat het precies is...

suc6 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Nietboeiend heeft gelijk dat het idd een schimmelinectie kan zijn, maar onderschat een gele afscheiding in combinatie met vaginale jeuk niet. Evengoed kan het een SOA zijn. (al denk ik daar niet gelijk aan als ik je verhaal lees)
Mocht het een schimmelinfectie (of soa) zijn dan moet je hoe dan ook in beide gevallen ff langs je huisarts gaan. Ook bij een schimmelinfectie heb je medicatie nodig.
Nou, succes en ik denk dat het allemaal wel mee zal vallen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pr1nc3s5

uhm het is..gewoon maar een bacterie denk ik een van die soa..gonorroe(druiper) denk ik..uhm ga een test doen jij en jou vriend...bij de huisarst..maak je niet zoveel zorgen derover omdat er medicijnen voor zijn..gewoon een prik en klaar

----------

